# Euro tunnel - daft question



## 105802

Hi

I have tried to book the euro tunnel with three different travel agents. They all say that you cannot take a motorhome (8m in length 3.2m in height) on euro tunnel and always try to book me on Sea France. This includes Stena Line.

We travel from Northern Ireland, expensive water here, costs £300 to cross to Scotland.

I take it there is no problem using the euro tunnel, we need to be in Paris for a certain time and I do not wish to take the chance on delayed sailings near the end of November

Thanks

DC


----------



## Dougle

Hi Davy
From what I have seen, when booking *direct* on the Eurotunnel website, they only question type of vehicle [campervan] and if height is over 1.85m.
Dave


----------



## cabby

Try booking via this link.

http://www.eurotunnel1.com/direct/booking/journey.asp?lang=en

cabby


----------



## takeaflight

I have taken 8meters length and 3.1mrs height plus a trailer no problems.

Don't think the tunnel like paying commission, hence agent trying to get you to go with a ferry.


----------



## 97734

Book direct through the link. We followed six buses in three weeks ago and a coachbuilt with TAG axle towing a large trailer - must have been close to 12meters long. Buses were way more than 8meters and higher than 3.2 meters. Eurotunnel is easy - may not be cheapest but it is easy and quick.


----------



## tonka

Agree with all above.. Just book direct, you select campervan as the vehicle and over 1.8mtr high.. Simple...
Never seen any mention of length and plenty of long vehicles going on there. I travel over at least once a month...


----------



## androidGB

If you're a member of the Caravan Club, it may be an idea to book through them, worked out cheaper for me, than booking direct.

Incidentally 8.3 metres + car on A frame, 3.2 metres high, no problems whatsoever


Andrew


----------



## 99573

*eurotunnel*

we have been using the tunnel for the last 2 years we have an american motorhome over 10m long and 3.5 m high with no problem, the only problem we have is the tollbooth into english eurotunnel depot is very narrow and unfortunately hit it,luckily we didnt do much damage.


----------



## drcotts

Dougle said:


> Hi Davy
> From what I have seen, when booking *direct* on the Eurotunnel website, they only question type of vehicle [campervan] and if height is over 1.85m.
> Dave


Dave is right as i am going on eurotunel in 2 weeks. You can book direct on their web site. if you select campervan and over 1.85m they put you on the lorry transporters thats all.

If you are LPG powered you cant go. Thats LPG powered not LPG for coooking.

The cheapest cost is about £45 each way but thats if you stay less than 5 days and is not transferable . If you want longer the cheapest is £61. This is a 12 month ticket so if you cant travel for any reason you can jusr change it as many times as you like as long as you tell them before your departure time. they are very efficient.

You can also book through the caravan club and get it cheaper but..this is not transferable to another day

Phill


----------



## 108142

DavyC100 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have tried to book the euro tunnel with three different travel agents. They all say that you cannot take a motorhome (8m in length 3.2m in height) on euro tunnel and always try to book me on Sea France. This includes Stena Line.
> 
> We travel from Northern Ireland, expensive water here, costs £300 to cross to Scotland.
> 
> I take it there is no problem using the euro tunnel, we need to be in Paris for a certain time and I do not wish to take the chance on delayed sailings near the end of November
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DC


 I have used the tunnel many times you will travel on the same train as the busses and cars hight and length will be no problem the only change will be if you book as a commercial vehicle then you will go on the other train. Take with you the credit card that you used to pay for your ticket as it is an auto check in, if you do not arrive on time don't worry as the machine will offer you the next train time to cross they go every 20 minuets book the cheapest crossing, when you get there look at the offers on the screen and pick the next crossing with no extra charge

Deeandem


----------



## Zebedee

deeandem said:


> I have used the tunnel many times you will travel on the same train as the busses and cars hight and length will be no problem the only change will be if you book as a commercial vehicle then you will go on the other train. Take with you the credit card that you used to pay for your ticket as it is an auto check in, if you do not arrive on time don't worry as the machine will offer you the next train time to cross they go every 20 minuets book the cheapest crossing, when you get there look at the offers on the screen and pick the next crossing with no extra charge
> 
> Deeandem


Sneaky . . . I like it. 8O Thanks for that and welcome to the club.

Pay your ten quid and enjoy the forum to the full. Your tip above just gave me my annual ten quid's worth in one shot.   

Cheers

Zeb


----------



## brandywine

Be careful though, they only allow 2 hours either side of your booking time free of charge and then only if there is space.


----------



## GerryD

Don't forget your Tesco vouchers for free travel.


----------



## Briarose

Hi ref the tunnel do most of you book a return ticket or is it easier not to be tied to a return date and book that whilst on the other side ?


----------



## linal

Hi If you are going to wait & book on other side make sure you do it either on the web or travel agent as they have a fixed 1 way price which was about £200 last Dec. { needless to say after a few mumblings with words not in the conventional Eng. -- French dictionary I beat a hasty retreat and got ferry for approx. £70.}

Alex.


----------



## Briarose

linal said:


> Hi If you are going to wait & book on other side make sure you do it either on the web or travel agent as they have a fixed 1 way price which was about £200 last Dec. { needless to say after a few mumblings with words not in the conventional Eng. -- French dictionary I beat a hasty retreat and got ferry for approx. £70.}
> 
> Alex.


Hi thanks I know my friend returned via the ferry as due to personal circumstances they had to return home early and tried to change the existing booking with the tunnel but they wanted a fortune.

I would prefer to use the tunnel due to the two dogs as they will be travelling with us................plus the one time we did use a ferry years ago Hubby was sea sick but that was roughly a 7 hour crossing to Jersey.

I suppose at this time of year it is pretty easy to just turn up at the ferry ports but then half term is looming.


----------



## 98452

My RV is just over 10 mtrs and tow a car that makes it 14 mtrs.

I booked direct using my Tesco vouchers with no problems :wink: 

I like you have hit the 8 mtrs only thinghy with 3rd party booking companies.

I have recently had the bus converted to LPG so my tunnel travelling is over sadly


----------



## julie798

*frequent traveller*

If you book the frequent traveller, does that mean you can travel off peak 10 times , what ever month, i am thinking it may work out cheaper, even if we only did 6 trips over the 12 months, anyone use the frequent traveller ?


----------



## Bethune

Eurotunnel's terms and conditions state that they cannot accommodate campervans over 3.5 t. What is the reason for this? Has anyone with such a vehicle been challenged at check in ?


----------



## aultymer

> Eurotunnel's terms and conditions state that they cannot accommodate campervans over 3.5 t


I can't find that particular rule which is just as well since we used the Tunnel last year and we are about 4.5 T.


----------



## 107088

My RV is 10.5 tonnes and 12 metres long, when I asked the nice lady there was no problem, she pretty much confirmed all the replies on this thread. Also, as said, book by internerd, cos they charged me £195.00 one way last year. One way of doing this is to get a relative or mate to book online, then text you the booking ref.

Trouble is I cant remember if you put the booking ref number into the machine, you then need the card to stick into the slot as well. Possibly not.


----------



## Bethune

3rd paragraph down centre section

http://www.eurotunnel.com/ukcP3Main...cTravellingWithEurotunnel/ukpVehicleTypes.htm


----------



## bognormike

Hi Bethune

That says (in the cars section) vans maximum weight 3.5 tons. It doesn't specify any weight limit in the caravans / campervans paragraph. Don't worry, they take every size of motorhome - including as stated above big ARV's. As they say, higher vehicles including motorhomes, coaches, cars with caravans and big 4x4 cars will be put in the single deck carriages - loads of room. We are booked to go over at the end of august, looking forward to it!


----------



## bozerboy

*TESCO VOUCHERS*

We went to Europe for first time with our Hymer last year, as we had sufficient Tesco vouchers to cover the cost of both Eurotunnel for our outward trip, and Stenna Line ferry for return from Holland. Again first experience on either.
I found booking and use of both services so easy, we plan doing the same again this year.


----------



## SpeedyDux

I agree with Bognormike.

I don't see anything in the Eurotunnel ticket terms, conditions of carriage or bye-laws that limits the maximum weight of motorhomes or campervans to 3500 kg. 

SD


----------



## SNT

Don't want to be cynical but is the 3.5ton weight limit of vans to make sure that the commercial vehicles do use the freight service?

I have seen some gorgeous ARV monsters (in the nicest way) queuing up for the passenger trains. We are taking our new(*) MH over for Le Mans on the tunnel - our first venture abroad with one.

(*) to us anyway


----------



## SpeedyDux

SNT, I hope you have a great Le Mans, with better weather than last year! Also, I would try to find a pitch far enough away from the campsite access roads so you don't get pebbledashed by drunks doing burnouts with their cars.

SD


----------



## SNT

All Maison Blanc is allocated this year but we are camping with tenters so will probably use them as a screen :twisted: If the weather is anything like last year I MIGHT let them in to warm up and dry out!

From a car POV we never use the ferries these days as we have been let down by Sea France so often with them not running advertised ferries plus whichever company you sail with you are at the mercy of the weather. The tunnel is just so easy and much quicker. _(Funny really as being slightly claustrophobic I always swore you were never going to get me in that thing)_


----------



## aultymer

> Don't want to be cynical but is the 3.5ton weight limit of vans to make sure that the commercial vehicles do use the freight service?


Yes you are being cynical!

It is to ensure that vehicles over 3.5T do not get on the upper deck of the car carriers. If over 3.5T you will be put in the same wagon as the campers, buses and big Transits at no extra charge.

Bethune, it is an easy mistake to make when reading Eurotunnels blurbs but you may just have sent dozens of motorhome owners rushing to check their bookings with your conviction that the car rules applied to Motorhomes!!


----------



## Bethune

Oooops I am very sorry if I have done that. I crossed yesterday (without motorhome) and with the delays caused by the French truckers I had time to kill so I asked the nice lady behind the desk at the Folkestone terminal what the costs were for motorhomes either side of the 3.5t and without me prompting her she said they do not take motorhomes over 3.5t. Then again she may have read her training manual in the same way that I read the above terms and conditions. I can understand there is a weight limit for cars on the upper deck but could not understand why there would be a weight limit for motorhomes when they would travel in the same (over 1.85M) carriage as coaches.
Sorry lads and lasses if I have sent you on a bum steer !!!


----------



## aultymer

Don't worry Bethune - it is always better to have a 'heads up' on any potential new rules the Tunnel may introduce - even if on this occasion it is a case of their poorly trained staff giving you a bum steer!!
As many have pointed out, there are a lot of us using the Tunnel with motorhomes over 3.5T.


----------

